# Anyone want to ride in jax or sav?



## squid611 (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm just looking for some new buddies to ride with. Cause I currently have none lol. My atvs are just collecting dust and I'd really like to take them out. I'm stationed in mayport and I'm in savannah just about every weekend unless im at sea. But I'll be willing to travel wherever the good parks are at to meet some new people.


----------

